# Urban Fantasy - Not Paranormal Romance - Suggestions?



## NikkiC (Feb 18, 2011)

Hello All,

I'm looking for recommendations in the Urban Fantasy genre sans paranormal romance. I don't mind a little romance in my stories, but I prefer it not be the driving force or the main topic of the story.

I am giving a preference to indie authors published on Kindle, but really am just looking for some good reads in a genre I particularly enjoy.

I do have a preference toward female protagonists, but I am not ruling anything out as I enjoy a good story.

Definitely appreciate the help.

Nikki


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Here are just a few I have in my TBR pile - there are many more, but it's a good starting off point


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks for the mention!!!  You are now officially my best buddy!

Might I add:

John Levitt (male protag, but not a "tough" guy throwing around magic and muscle.)

You might like: 

Mercedes Lackey -- Diana Tredgarde series.  Really awesome series. 

Holly Lisle has a couple that are fun. She writes fantasy as well, but a couple count as urban fantasy.  I think the titles are listed on my favorites on my blog...I gotta go look.  I like her earlier stuff better than her more recent (books got longer, sagas got longer except for her romantic suspense and while those were fun and light, not quite what you're after!)  All female protags from what I recall.

I have a whole stack.  I need to look through it.  A lot of them are male protags or decent books, but not "gotta read."  

Maria


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

How could I forget Ellen Guon!  Fabulous urban fantasy.  She and Mercedes Lackey may only be available via Baen.  Not sure. No, I take that back.  They are on Amazon for those two series.

The Holly Lisle book I was thinking of was Minerva Wakes--but it does have romance!

Maria


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I enjoyed T.A. Pratt's "Marla Mason" series. _Blood Engines_ is the first book published in the series, but if you wanted to, you could start with _Bone Shop_, which though the last published is a prequel to the series, with the added plus that it is only $2.99.


----------



## Chris Culver (Jan 28, 2011)

I enjoyed Charlie Huston's Joe Pitt series quite a bit. It's about a New York City vampire who (at least initially) tries to stay neutral amongst warring vampire clans in Manhattan while investigating various cases for clients.  The books are gritty and violent, so they're not for the squeamish.  That said, if you like noir mysteries and urban fantasy, I'd recommend them.  

Huston is not an indie writer, but he is worth reading, so I thought I'd mention him.


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

Haven't read them yet, but I believe Jim Butcher's Dresden Files series fits your qualifications.

Also, China Mieville's _The City & The City_.

(Edit: Missed that you preferred female protagonists. These won't help you for that.)


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

C. Culver said:


> I enjoyed Charlie Huston's Joe Pitt series quite a bit. It's about a New York City vampire who (at least initially) tries to stay neutral amongst warring vampire clans in Manhattan while investigating various cases for clients. The books are gritty and violent, so they're not for the squeamish. That said, if you like noir mysteries and urban fantasy, I'd recommend them.
> 
> Huston is not an indie writer, but he is worth reading, so I thought I'd mention him.


C. Culver, you forgot the obligatory: Huston's language is FOUL. But his writing is face-paced and plots are good.

C. I loved your byline for your book. I added it to my wish list. Out of curiosity do your characters curse like Huston's do


----------



## JennSpot (Feb 13, 2009)

You might like the Kate Daniels series by Ilona Andrews. From her website:

Kate Daniels Series

The world has suffered a magic apocalypse. We pushed the technological progress too far, and now magic returned with a vengeance. It comes in waves, without warning, and vanishes as suddenly as it appears. When magic is up, planes drop out of the sky, cars stall, electricity dies. When magic is down, guns work and spells fail.

It's a volatile, screwed-up world. Magic feeds on technology, gnawing down on skyscrappers until most of them topple and fall, leaving only skeletal husks behind. Monsters prowl the ruined streets, werebears and werehyenas stalk their prey; and the Masters of the Dead, necromancers driven by their thirst of knowledge and wealth, pilot blood-crazed vampires with their minds.

In this world lives Kate Daniels. Kate likes her sword a little too much and has a hard time controlling her mouth. The magic in her blood makes her a target, and she spent most of her life hiding in plain sight. But sometimes even trained killers make friends and fall in love, and when the universe tries to kick them in the face, they kick back.

The books are:
Magic Bites
Magic Burns
Magic Strikes
Magic Bleeds
Magic Slays - May 2011


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Basilius said:


> ...I believe Jim Butcher's Dresden Files series fits your qualifications.


I TOTALLY second the "Dresden Files" suggestion, it doesn't have a female protagonist, but it has some strong women characters. It's one of my most favorite book series...and always manages to make me laugh or smirk.

I mean who cannot enjoy the fact that Harry Dresden is a wizard with a business card that reads: "Harry Dresden - Wizard. Lost items found. Paranormal Investigations. Consulting. Advice. Reasonable Rates. No Love Potions, Endless Purses, or Other Entertainment."

AND is the only one listed in the phone book under "Wizard". 

Tris


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

Karen Marie Moning's Fever Series.
The first in the series is Darkfever.

I'm reading the last book that just came out, Shadowfever... can't wait til this work day is done so I can get back to the book!


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Good suggestions, all around.  I'll add these:

Patricia Briggs - Mercy Thompson series, Alpha & Omega series
Eileen Wilks - World of the Lupi series
Nalini Singh - Guild Hunter series
Marjorie M. Liu - Hunter Kiss series

All of those feature female protagonists, too.


----------



## Vivi_Anna (Feb 12, 2011)

I highly recommend

Kim Harrison's Hollow series
Stacia Kane's Downside series
Jennifer Estep's assassins' series
TA Pratt's Marla Mason series
Vicki Pettersson's zodiac series
Rachel Vincent's shifters series
Simon Green's nightside series (a caveat, it is really crazy and violent, and has a male protag)
Rob Thurman's cal leandros series (male protag, very much like the bros in Supernatural)

Those are my ultimate faves and I read a lot of UF, not a big fan of paranormal romance. So I am all about the light on romance

And if I may could I entice you with my own urban fantasy, GLIMMER, which just released on the kindle today for $2.99. It's my first indie book.

http://tinyurl.com/68brgg4


----------



## NikkiC (Feb 18, 2011)

Phenomenal suggestions! Thank you all...I am amassing quite the list!

I have been tuned into the Dresden files by good friends, I haven't gotten deep into it, but the appeal is undeniable.
I also bought the first of the Kate Daniels series and looking forward to finishing that as well.

My real problem is just distinguishing between UF and PNR when I'm looking on Amazon. I've had too many scares thinking I was getting something that I wasn't. Even if later down the line, the series gains stronger (just not overwhelming) romance context, that could be okay.

And the guys are welcomed! I have a preference for the female protag, but not an exclusivity.


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

Sunshine22 said:


> Karen Marie Moning's Fever Series.
> The first in the series is Darkfever.
> 
> I'm reading the last book that just came out, Shadowfever... can't wait til this work day is done so I can get back to the book!


Isn't the Fever series Paranormal Romance? The thing she's not wanting to read? (I haven't read them, though they're on my "to be considered" list.)


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Here's a quick-check on whether it's PNR or UF (because, yeah, they can get mixed, ESPECIALLY when Amazon does the "People who bought X also bought Y" - there's lots of cross-appeal)

Look at the description and note the name of the protagonist. Then go to another book in the same series - if it's the same protagonist then it's probably Urban Fantasy. It's obvious in series that are titled "The Dresden Files" or "The Kate Daniels Books" but as a for instance, let's look at two series from Nalini Singh, one UF and one PNR (UF):

Urban Fantasy (Guild-Hunter books):
Book 1:
"Vampire hunter *Elena Deveraux* is hired by the dangerously beautiful Archangel Raphael. But this time, it's not a wayward vamp she has to track. It's an archangel gone bad.

The job will put Elena in the midst of a killing spree like no other-and pull her to the razor's edge of passion. Even if the hunt doesn't destroy her, succumbing to Raphael's seductive touch just may. For when archangels play, mortals break."
Book 2:
"Vampire hunter *Elena Deveraux* wakes from a year-long coma to find that she has become an angel-and that her lover, the stunningly dangerous archangel Raphael, likes having her under his control. But almost immediately, Raphael must ready Elena for a flight to Beijing, to attend a ball thrown by the archangel Lijuan. Ancient and without conscience, Lijuan's power lies with the dead. And she has organized the most perfect and most vicious of welcomes for Elena... "

------

Now, she's got another series, the Psi-Changeling, that is most definitely paranormal romance. Here's book 1:
"In a world that denies emotions, where the ruling Psy punish any sign of desire, *Sascha Duncan* must conceal the feelings that brand her as flawed. To reveal them would be to sentence herself to the horror of "rehabilitation"- the complete psychic erasure of everything she ever was....

Both human and animal, *Lucas Hunter* is a Changeling hungry for the very sensations the Psy disdain. After centuries of uneasy co-existence, these two races are now on the verge of war over the brutal murders of several Changeling women. Lucas is determined to find the Psy killer who butchered his packmate, and Sascha is his ticket into their closely guarded society. But he soon discovers that this ice-cold Psy is very capable of passion-and that the animal in him is fascinated by her. Caught between their conflicting worlds, Lucas and Sascha must remain bound to their identities-or sacrifice everything for a taste of darkest temptation... "

Book 2:
"Hailed as a major new talent in paranormal romance, Nalini Singh takes us deeper into the world of the Psy and the changelings in her latest extraordinary novel, where a gifted woman sees passion in her future-a passion that is absolutely forbidden by her kind... Used to cold silence, *Faith NightStar* is suddenly being tormented by dark visions of blood and murder. A bad sign for anyone, but worse for Faith, an F-Psy with the highly sought after ability to predict the future. Then the visions show her something even more dangerous-aching need...exquisite pleasure. But so powerful is her sight, so fragile the state of her mind, that the very emotions she yearns to embrace could be the end of her. Changeling *Vaughn D'Angelo* can take either man or jaguar form, but it is his animal side that is overwhelmingly drawn to Faith. The jaguar's instinct is to claim this woman it finds so utterly fascinating and the man has no argument. But while Vaughn craves sensation and hungers to pleasure Faith in every way, desire is a danger that could snap the last threads of her sanity. And there are Psy who need Faith's sight for their own purposes. They must keep her silenced-and keep her from Vaughn... "

-----------

Anyway, it's not fool-proof, but it's a fairly decent rule of thumb.


----------



## Vivi_Anna (Feb 12, 2011)

From what I hear the Fever series is more UF, 1st POV etc.  

I hear  you Nikki, not being able to see the difference between UF and PNR on Amazon.  I have the same prob, that's why I always look for recs from someone.  

I like hard action packed UF with little to no romance, and have been disappointed by books in the past that were parading as UF but were really PNR


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've only read the first book of the Fever series. . . .I'd not call it romance, though there's a bit of a romantic element. . . .hmm. . .probably about time to read book two.


----------



## yomamma (Feb 10, 2011)

The Fever series really isn't paranormal romance (though her other books are definitely that). There's not even a hint of a relationship until the beginning of book four, IMO. It is, however, one of the best UF series I have read recently. I'm a big, big fan.

Kelley Armstrong is a really great author as well - though a lot of her stuff is traditionally published, she has freebies on her website you can download, and some smaller press books available on Kindle for 2.99.


----------



## yomamma (Feb 10, 2011)

Oops - sorry about the sig line.  Fixing it.

Me = not so brite.


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks, all. I stand corrected. Going by her earlier work and the covers on the Fever series, it's pretty easy to be persuaded otherwise.

I think we'll move the first book from the "To be considered" to the "To be read."


----------



## Emma Midnight (Feb 19, 2011)

Have you read any Tim Powers or James Blaylock? I really like these two. They both have several contemporary fantasy books. I'd recommend Blaylock's The Last Coin and Tim Powers Last Call. If you don't mind dropping back in time a bit The Anubis Gates and On Stranger Tides are both wonderful reads by Powers. 

I'll second the recommend for American Gods also. Great book. 

Finally, Midori Synder's The Flight of Michael McBride is a really good book. It's set in the old west, but has Irish gods and Native American gods and all kinds of other interesting things.


----------



## NikkiC (Feb 18, 2011)

Admittedly, I'd written off the Fever series in my head too based on the covers and the fact I couldn't tell from the blurbs. It worried me a bit. But this is probably a prime reason to ask for feedback. I'll have to give it a shot.

And thank you on the quick primer, Arkali. I never thought of it that way, but that makes a lot of sense. It might help me figure out some of the newer material.

And I own American Gods, Neil Gaiman is too amazing to have ever been ignored.

Also, nothing against trad published work. I enjoy many of the people being brought up. Thank you all!


----------



## yomamma (Feb 10, 2011)

I will say that for the Fever series, I got the first one (DARKFEVER) for free on a free book promotion they did a while back (they've done a couple), and I think they sometimes put it on sale, so you could always keep an eye out to see if it's offered as a freebie again.

I actually haven't found a lot of UF self-published nearly as much as romance and horror. Not sure if it's me or if there's a genre-skew.


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

Keri Arthur's Riley Jensen series is UF not PNR and I definitely recommend it.  I think there are 9 books total and it's a completed series with a spin-off series starting soon I think.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

NikkiC said:


> And thank you on the quick primer, Arkali. I never thought of it that way, but that makes a lot of sense. It might help me figure out some of the newer material.


No problem  It's hard to tell because it seems like over the past few years there's been a conscious effort to have urban fantasy books that will appeal to paranormal romance fans. I even remember reading a rant on a blog about it - romance readers were ticked because they weren't getting their Happily Ever After and Urban Fantasy fans were (rightfully) of a mind that if they wanted to read UF, all well and good, but don't try to change the genre to suit romance rules. I'm a fan of both genres, myself, so I don't mind if my peanut butter and chocolate get mixed in together, but it's definitely confusing.


----------



## NikkiC (Feb 18, 2011)

The 'crossover' attempted is exactly what prompted this post. But having lurked on these boards for so long, I was hoping I could tap into the collective knowledge of everyone here and hopefully give some Indies a try along with discovering some other authors that would allow me to avoid all that.

It's a genre I was pretty sure I enjoyed when it was vetted by my friends. But on my own? It's like hit and miss...mostly misses to the point where I wondered 'huh'?  But my TBR list is healthy again without me having to resort to forcing myself into a genre that isn't my preference. I like particular tropes with a spin.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't know if I'd call them _exactly_ Urban Fantasy... but check out Christopher Moore.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

NikkiC said:


> The 'crossover' attempted is exactly what prompted this post. But having lurked on these boards for so long, I was hoping I could tap into the collective knowledge of everyone here and hopefully give some Indies a try along with discovering some other authors that would allow me to avoid all that.
> 
> It's a genre I was pretty sure I enjoyed when it was vetted by my friends. But on my own? It's like hit and miss...mostly misses to the point where I wondered 'huh'? But my TBR list is healthy again without me having to resort to forcing myself into a genre that isn't my preference. I like particular tropes with a spin.


Well, in that case I'll throw my opinion in here. I am a fan of PNR and UF, so it's all good for me. However, I would only recommend the Fever Series if you don't mind sex and romance mixed in with your UF. It's most definitely NOT PNR. It's gritty and dark and most definitely an urban fantasy. There is a lot of steamy sex mixed in and a very heavy romantic thread, so a word to the wise just in case about that. It's not my favorite series, by far, but it's still a compelling read and a good, dark, kick-butt urban fantasy.

I am keeping an eye on the replies because there are many I have not read in them and I'm adding them to my TBR!

Some of my favorites from those already mentioned are:

Kate Daniels series
Mercy Thompson series (lighter on the romance than many)
The Hallows series

Enjoy. You have a lot of really good suggestions here!

ETA: I don't know HOW I overlooked mentioning Riley Jensen and Kate Daniels! Also some of my favorite kick-butt women.  A


----------



## Vivi_Anna (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm keeping my eye on this thread as well.  

I'm always looking for new UF to read.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I love...Mercy Thompson, Alpha and Omega, The Dresden Files and The Hollows!

Here's a few I haven't seen listed yet...
Vampire for Hire and Vampire Moon by J.R. Rain
Hunted by the Others and Taken by the Others, Deceived by the Others (July release date) by Jess Haines

I'm getting ready to start the Night Huntress Series, I haven't read any of them yet but have heard good things about them...  
Halfway to the Grave, One Foot in the Grave, At Graves End, Destined for an Early Grave, This Side of the Grave and One Grave at a Time by Jeaniene Frost

I've only read a couple of the Anita Blake Vampire Hunter series by Laurell K. Hamilton, there's 19 books in the series.  It seems to be a love it or hate it kind of series.  So far it's been good enough that I think I'll try the 3rd one but I'm not sure I'll make it all the way through.


----------



## Vivi_Anna (Feb 12, 2011)

Love the Night Huntress series.

And I liked the Anita Blake sereis up to book 8 I think Then I was done.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Vivi_Anna said:


> And I liked the Anita Blake sereis up to book 8 I think Then I was done.


Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

I read DarkFever a few weeks ago and honestly, I wanted Mac to die.  She was too damn annoying.  Not to mention I could give a rat's @ss what color nail polish she was wearing that page.  

I enjoyed Anita Blake, up till 8 or 10, like most others.  While I wouldn't label them PNR, after, 5 I think it is, she has sex.  A Lot.

I have enjoyed the Hallows books from Kim Harrison as well, tho I admit I'm a waning a little on them, partly because the later ones are focusing a lot of Rachel's love life.

Dresden is fun.

I hear a LOT of good things about the Mercy Thompson series, but I haven't read any of them yet.

I'm not sure it will qualify quite the same, but Christopher Golden's Menagerie series and his Myth Hunter series are fantastic.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Labrynth said:


> I read DarkFever a few weeks ago and honestly, I wanted Mac to die. She was too d*mn annoying. Not to mention I could give a rat's @ss what color nail polish she was wearing that page.
> 
> I enjoyed Anita Blake, up till 8 or 10, like most others. While I wouldn't label them PNR, after, 5 I think it is, she has sex. A Lot.
> 
> ...


Mac matures a lot in the following books. You might like them more. 

I don't think anyone's mentioned it yet, and as soon as I read OP I thought of it. Stacia Kane's Downside Ghosts series:
http://www.amazon.com/Unholy-Ghosts-ebook/dp/B0036S4APY/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

I loved this series.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Labrynth said:


> I read DarkFever a few weeks ago and honestly, I wanted Mac to die. She was too d*mn annoying. Not to mention I could give a rat's @ss what color nail polish she was wearing that page.


There's been so much hype about the series, I thought it was just me. Hated it!


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

sebat said:


> There's been so much hype about the series, I thought it was just me. Hated it!


I'm really glad to read others say negative things about the Fever series. I was SO annoyed with the protagonist's behavior. Women in UF should be strong, bold and kick butt. She gets there but she takes far too long. There was a lot of good but an equal amount of completely annoying parts in the entire series. I'm glad I read it but as I said, it's not one of my favorites.


----------



## NikkiC (Feb 18, 2011)

I admit, I'm kinda stocked about the Joe Pitt series so I have to get that I think, at least the first book.

I picked up Kat Richarson's Greywalker series today.
I picked up Simon R. Green's Nightside series as well.

So I'm greatly looking forward to seeing how these two pan out. I've seen mixed reviews, but that isn't a bad thing.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

NikkiC said:


> I picked up Kat Richarson's Greywalker series today.
> I picked up Simon R. Green's Nightside series as well.


Ooooh I forgot about the Greywalker series. I have enjoyed it a lot!!



> Mac matures a lot in the following books. You might like them more.


If they pop up free I might try the next one, but I won't spend top dollar on them. I'm not sure Mac can be salvaged for me. I kept hoping Jericho would snap her neck just to shut her up.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

Oooh and I forgot to mention the Remy Chandler series from, God help me I always kill his name, Tom Sniegoski  Also very good.

I ADORE the Cassie Palmer series by Karen Chance.  She also has the Dorina Bassarab series as well, tho I haven't taken quite as big of a shine to it.

I also enjoyed the first one of Parker Blue's series, tho I haven't snagged the second one due to price.

Kalayna Price's Kita series might interest you as well.  I've only read the first one as well but enjoyed it.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

CJArcher said:


> Keri Arthur's Riley Jensen series is UF not PNR and I definitely recommend it. I think there are 9 books total and it's a completed series with a spin-off series starting soon I think.


I just discovered that I have Full Moon Rising (Book 1) in my freebie pile! I'm only 5% into it and it's already great! Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Ooh! Ooh! I have one.

Laura's Resnick's Esther Diamond series. Dopplegangster is the first one. She's a friend of mine, but also a longtime pro author and a great writer. This has been her most successful series.


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

Bleekness said:


> And Charles De Lint's earlier stuff is good too.


I second the Charles De Lint recommendation. He's amazing. I even like a lot of his newer stuff, which I've read with my teenager. The Blue Girl and Little Grrl Lost were both really well done.

Jonathan Carroll is really good too, though not indie. Bones of the Moon resonated with me for months after I finished reading it.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

MosesSiregarIII said:


> Ooh! Ooh! I have one.
> 
> Laura's Resnick's Esther Diamond series. Dopplegangster is the first one. She's a friend of mine, but also a longtime pro author and a great writer. This has been her most successful series.


Just pulled it up on Goodreads, Doppelgangster is listed as #2 in the series. The order shows as...

1. Disappearing Nightly
2. Doppelgangster
3. Unsympathetic Magic


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

sebat said:


> Just pulled it up on Goodreads, Doppelgangster is listed as #2 in the series. The order shows as...
> 
> 1. Disappearing Nightly
> 2. Doppelgangster
> 3. Unsympathetic Magic


Hm. I think it might be that Dopplegangster was the first one released by DAW, but then they've gone back and released what was originally the first book in the series that Laura wrote a long time ago. I'm not sure, but the release dates might show that.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

MosesSiregarIII said:


> Hm. I think it might be that Dopplegangster was the first one released by DAW, but then they've gone back and released what was originally the first book in the series that Laura wrote a long time ago. I'm not sure, but the release dates might show that.


Not that it really matters but since you bring it up that does look like that's what is going on...

1. Disappearing Nightly - Published November 1st 2006 by Luna (first published 2005)
2. Doppelgangster - Published January 5th 2010 by DAW (first published December 2006) 
3. Unsympathetic Magic - Published August 3rd 2010 by DAW (first published 2010)


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

sebat said:


> I just discovered that I have Full Moon Rising (Book 1) in my freebie pile! I'm only 5% into it and it's already great! Thanks for the recommendation.


The series really gets moving at about book 3, IMO.


----------



## JenniferErickson (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm taking notes and buying some books!
Often, I read a blurb about the adventures of a kick-ass heroine, I get all excited and buy the thing. But when I start reading the book I realize that the plot is more of just a way to link the sex scenes. I'd really rather have a good story!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, I really hate it when what looks like a good urban fantasy turns out to just be paranormal porn. I've gotten so tired of those.  Honestly, I think the Riley Jensen series headed that way after just a few books along with a few others mentioned here.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Steph H said:


> Yeah, I really hate it when what looks like a good urban fantasy turns out to just be paranormal porn. I've gotten so tired of those. Honestly, I think the Riley Jensen series headed that way after just a few books along with a few others mentioned here.


Bah! I was just about to check that series out too, based on the rec's above...hmph.


----------



## yomamma (Feb 10, 2011)

The Riley Jensen books are good, IMO, but there is a LOT of sex. With a lot of different men. So if you're not a fan of later LKH, I'd say avoid the Riley Jensen books.

I've heard good things about Chloe Neill's Chicagoland Vampires series, and ditto Faith Hunter's Jane Yellowrock series. They're both on my TBR pile.


----------



## Vivi_Anna (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh I totally forgot to mention Mark del Franco's two UF series, about the fae in Boston.  Sooooooo good.  There are two series but they are related.  First one is Unshapely Things I think, and the 1st in the other series is called Skin Deep.

Also Rachel Caine's Weather Warden series is brilliant, and her new off shoot series about one of the djinn, I think starts with Unknown.  I also LOVE her YA Morgainville Vampires.  One of my fave YA series.


----------



## NikkiC (Feb 18, 2011)

Got my copy of 'Mean Streets' today which features shorts by Jim Butcher, Simon R. Green, Kat Richardson, and Thomas E. Sniegoski.

I forget who mentioned the Remy Chandler series, but I'm definitely looking forward to reading a little bit about him as the blurb is more than a little intirguing and I had not even realized he was part of the anthology at first. I haven't gotten started on these (yet), but all the authors seem to be solid Urban Fantasy and have come recommended to me so far in one way or another or just plain look good in the genre.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Vivi_Anna said:


> ...
> Also Rachel Caine's Weather Warden series is brilliant,...


Hmm...I read the first one, but it had too much of a combined "chick lit"/romance feel for me, though if it could have toned those elements down a bit I probably would have tried more of the series. (But then I'd guess I was not the target demographic.  )


----------



## Emma Midnight (Feb 19, 2011)

Steph H said:


> Yeah, I really hate it when what looks like a good urban fantasy turns out to just be paranormal porn. I've gotten so tired of those. Honestly, I think the Riley Jensen series headed that way after just a few books along with a few others mentioned here.


I suspect it's simply market forces at work. Writers of paranormal fiction discovered that putting the romance stuff front and forward resulted in better sales.

Like you, I could do without it. There's never been a shortage of romance novels to read. Urban paranormal was dwarfed by romance, until romance decided to take it over.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Hmm...I read the first one, but it had too much of a combined "chick lit"/romance feel for me, though if it could have toned those elements down a bit I probably would have tried more of the series. (But then I'd guess I was not the target demographic.  )


It wasn't my favorite, but was a decent read. I bought the second one, but am having a hard time getting enthused about it.

Thanks for the warning JillMyles. That doesn't sound like a series I would care for after all.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I can highly recommend Maria Schneider's latest book, "Under Witch Moon." I think it's her best work to date.

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0046REJN2


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

jillmyles said:


> The Riley Jensen books are good, IMO, but there is a LOT of sex. With a lot of different men. So if you're not a fan of later LKH, I'd say avoid the Riley Jensen books.


5% into book 1 of Riley Jensen, I was really digging it. 15% in, I hit the sex. I'm pretty disappointed since I'm looking for books my husband would like to read too. I probably won't be purchasing any of the others unless they make it into the bargain book list. I have such a large to be read pile, I just can't reason spending much money on books just for me. At least this was a freebie.


----------



## NikkiC (Feb 18, 2011)

Therein lies my problem (at least in part). My favorite Urban fantasy series had romantic tension, was based around a story, and didn't have her jumping into bed with anyone or kissing anyone or anyone declaring their love...being annoying, sure, but not 'in love'. There were several books before sex ever entered the equation and even then it made sense in the storyline of it.

When the main protag meets hot sexy guy in first chapter and they're in bed by chapter five...I've got trouble. So that breakdown is perfect, so thanks for the 'timeline' on those books.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

NikkiC said:


> I forget who mentioned the Remy Chandler series, but I'm definitely looking forward to reading a little bit about him as the blurb is more than a little intirguing and I had not even realized he was part of the anthology at first. I haven't gotten started on these (yet), but all the authors seem to be solid Urban Fantasy and have come recommended to me so far in one way or another or just plain look good in the genre.


That was me I've read the first two and have enjoyed both. Third is in my wish list.

I don't mind sex in books, but I get tired of books that only revolve around sex and or some type of "romantic" situation. *sigh* Anita Blake was awesome initially then turned into badly written porn. Not to mention the partner hopping. When you're introducing new characters for the sole purpose of having your main character have sex with them... meh no thanks.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, romance is one thing....lots of sex with lots of people right off the bat and throughout the book is quite another.  That's why I referred to 'paranormal porn' rather than 'paranormal romance' in my post above.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

I gotta say I don't care about sex in my books. In fact, I love sex in my books. What I truly hate that I've been running into lately is a female protag who devolves into a victim and stays there. That drives me nuts. I read UF specifically because there are great, kick-butt female protags. If they fall in love (or not) and have sex, that's fine with me. What I hate is when they whine and can't get their butts in gear. It's SO frustrating to me! First it was the Fever series where the protag just couldn't seem to get her act together. Now I'm reading the Hallows and the protag has been a victim through 2 books! PLEASE! I keep reading waiting for her to take back control. Ugh. Drive me nuts. I don't want the strong females in my books to devolve into helpless women. If I wanted to read about a woman who needs to be rescued, I'd read a romance. I don't care if she falls in love and her lover gets killed. I don't care how much sex she has. What I care about is how many bad guys butts she kicks!

But that's just me.  I love PNR and I love UF. I'm not so hot on regular romance and don't care for fantasy novels either.  I'm just weird.


----------



## NikkiC (Feb 18, 2011)

EllenR said:


> I read UF specifically because there are great, kick-butt female protags. If they fall in love (or not) and have sex, that's fine with me. What I hate is when they whine and can't get their butts in gear. It's SO frustrating to me! First it was the Fever series where the protag just couldn't seem to get her act together.


That's my main problem with much of the PNR I come across. I can't deal with a woman who is suppose to be kick butt and capable and she dissolves into a sniveling mess that needs to be rescued. That's not to say I don't expect her to have her moments and need help, but if I wanted to read about the damsel in distressed rescued by alpha males, I'd be more into romance.

That said, I'm the type of person who likes 'romantic comedies' versus straight 'romance' so that could factor into my enjoyment or lack.

But I love seeing a strong woman doing what she does.


----------



## Will Write for Gruel (Oct 16, 2010)

Being a guy I'm a bit predisposed to not like romance anyway, but if it's urban paranormal I don't want the story to become dominated by the love stuff. I like the urban paranormal stuff. But PNR isn't really aimed at someone like me. I just remember being disappointed when all the vampire books started coming out and so many were really just romance novels.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Asher MacDonald said:


> Being a guy I'm a bit predisposed to not like romance anyway, but if it's urban paranormal I don't want the story to become dominated by the love stuff. I like the urban paranormal stuff. But PNR isn't really aimed at someone like me. I just remember being disappointed when all the vampire books started coming out and so many were really just romance novels.


That sounds just like my husband and why I'm having difficulties selecting books. I personally don't mind the sex but I really don't care for romance novels. It seems like if there is any sex, my husband wants to immediately classify it as a romance and refuses to read it. Urban fantasy is the only genre that we both like. It's nice to be able to share books and it really helps out with the book budget.


----------



## tsrapp (Jan 3, 2011)

I just finished the first book in a series I found through the Kindle boards here that I would classify in the same stack as the Dresden files, so I think that's Urban Fantasy?  That's Jon Merz' Lawson Vampire series.  He recently had a short story "Dead Drop" up for free, and it was still free last I looked.  Good introduction.

The Fixer (book 1) does have romance and a sex scene, but it's far from the only thing in the book.  Do beware if you don't like any foul language, either.  He doesn't pull punches when it comes to language, but at the same time, it wasn't so overpowering it made me cringe.


----------



## Kathy Kulig (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow, some great recommendations. My TBR ebook pile just rose. I haven't read Joss Ware but heard her post apocalyptic Envy Chronicle series is very good.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

tsrapp said:


> That's Jon Merz' Lawson Vampire series. He recently had a short story "Dead Drop" up for free, and it was still free last I looked. Good introduction.


I've heard great things about Jon's series. He's in my wish list. Haven't had a chance to read Dead Drop yet but it's in my TBR pile. I'm sure once I do I'll be picking up that entire series too!


----------



## Vivi_Anna (Feb 12, 2011)

OMG, I totally forgot to mention a fantastic series.

the Black London series by Caitlin Kittredge.  So good, so dark.  So twisted.  No sex, no romance.  Just pure action packed urban fantasy goodness.


----------

